# P. Wahlbergii nymphs



## yeatzee (Dec 19, 2009)

These were taken after the sun went down so the aren't very good, but I just love these little guys so i thought i'd post a pick or two.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 19, 2009)

Awesome photo and wonderful species!


----------



## sbugir (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice pic, sooo bright.


----------



## ismart (Dec 19, 2009)

Great pic!


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah I had to use a flash directly on the poor little nymph :lol: 

Here's another two


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice photos, what instar are they?


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 19, 2009)

L3


----------



## revmdn (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice photos, the light looks good to me.


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 19, 2009)

sufistic said:


> Awesome photo and wonderful species!


thanks. i look forward to raising threm to adullt and taking plenty of snap shots on the way



ismart said:


> Great pic!


couldnt have done it without you lol



revmdn said:


> Nice photos, the light looks good to me.


Thanks. The sun went down so i was blinding the poor little guy on his first day in his new home with my flash point blank.

Its amazing how glossy these guys are!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes, I like how they're shiny at the smaller instars!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Dec 19, 2009)

Truly an amazing species


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 21, 2009)

Emile said:


> Truly an amazing species


I love their little dance they do when not moving. Its pretty cute :lol:


----------



## sufistic (Dec 22, 2009)

Fantastic photo!


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Katnapper (Dec 24, 2009)

Love the shiny blue tint to this one!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 24, 2009)

One of my faves.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 24, 2009)

Great little mantis and great pic! I love these guys!


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 24, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Love the shiny blue tint to this one!


Its incredible to me how shiny and reflective they are, lol. What instar do they begin to get that awesome white coloring?


revmdn said:


> One of my faves.


Thanks



PhilinYuma said:


> Great little mantis and great pic! I love these guys!


They are very neat.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Katnapper (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice pic, Tanner... he's a cutie! Look at those spines on the femurs... already pretty dangerous looking!


----------



## ismart (Jan 19, 2010)

Great pic's! Each moult they will get lighter, and lighter.


----------

